# Man Headed To E.R. Arrested For Not Pulling Over



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Man Headed To E.R. Arrested For Not Pulling Over

ST. GEORGE, Utah -- Driving to the emergency room is no excuse for refusing to stop for police. At least that's what Utah Highway Patrol Trooper Ben Lang says. Lang arrested a man at a hospital after he wouldn't pull over. 

The man had shot himself in the leg with a nail gun. Lang said the driver was reacting to the emotion of an emergency, but didn't have the right to act like he was driving an ambulance.

The trooper added that it would have taken just a minute or two for the driver to explain the situation.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

There was a silimar case like this in the news.

I believe a guy was "racing" his wife to the hospital, whom was in labor, refused to stop. Once he got there, the cops just wanted to say something to him, but he copped a huge attitude, and was then arrested... i think.....

Since when are people's cars ALS units... 911 people, it's not that hard. It takes 20 minutes to drive yourself to the hosiptal, or 5 minutes to get an ambulance to your house... thats 15 minutes faster for medical attention.


----------

